# Photos toujours dans le cloud



## Tijudpom (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
premier post ici !

Je demande un peu d'aide car j'ai cherché partout et trouvé nul part...
Sur mon iPhone 8 de 256 Gb j'ai 49Gb de libre et j'ai coché dans les réglages photo "optimiser le stockage"
Ma photothèque perso pèse 12Gb et est maintenue principalement sur mon iMac (les originaux)

Depuis un mois ou deux j'ai un problème : dès que je prend une photo celle-ci est exportée dans le cloud et l'original disparait de mon iPhone... en moins de 5 min après la prise de vue.
Je me retrouve constamment à retélécharger cette photo pour la voir... Alors que j'ai 50Gb de libre et une photothèque de 12Gb...

Dans les réglages il est pourtant marqué que iOS supprime les originaux si je viens à manquer de place ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Pensez-vous que je dois contacter Apple à ce sujet ? ou avez-vous le même problème que je n'avais pas il y a peu... 
C'est très pénible et j'envisage une restauration du téléphone pour voir...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et retours


----------

